# Gun buying and Ammo availability 2021



## d_rek

Well I hadn’t considered the ammo shortage would persist into 2021 like it has and now it has me reconsidering a purchase I was about to make. I found a good deal on a tikka tx3 Hunter in .30-06 from a private party but there is almost nowhere to purchase .30-06 ammo either locally or online. Everywhere is out of stock or back ordered. And the retailers don’t know when stock will be available again. 

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the state of guns and ammo availability? Seems silly to buy a gun that I cannot shoot, or don’t know when I’ll be able to shoot. Kind of bummed because I am pretty excited about the gun. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## sureshot006

My thought... its a FM

......mystery


----------



## Thirty pointer

IMO ammo will stay scarce for some time with uncertainty about gun legislation in the future


----------



## Waif

Buy it if you want it.
I'd have been scrambling for ammo as soon as I liked the rifle.
I'd come up with some.

Here's a try.
30-06 Springfield Ammunition For Sale | Vance Outdoors

Guns and ammo are gonna suck for a while. Heck they have been.
Manufacturing sets up for a run and when done move on to the next one.
Demand pulls inventory from built stock. Nothing new there.

I have cases for one caliber ammo I'd like another rifle for. But prices are insane vs years ago when I bought last. As is the goose chase for quality arms anywhere near reasonable.
Lucky for me , I'm fairly well set.
I should be hitting smaller shops as I go by to check for some certain stuff. But am not desperate yet either.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

The same as yours - nothing around, anywhere. My local Wal-Mart has had two boxes of .222 Remington for about a month and that's it except for a scattering of .410/28 ga. shells. There is no rationale expectation for this to get any better in the foreseeable future and I suspect it will get only worse because , anti-2nd. Amendment advocates are getting more and more ginned up for their anti-gun agenda following the 2016 election. If you reload you might be a little better off but not much mostly because of primers. I know this isn't a political forum but recent elections and the resultant calls for more and more gun control are a major but not the only part of it. Those of you who are wailing about not being able to find any ammo for a rifle, shotgun or handgun you have or want to buy but voted democrat ...you're reaping what you've sown. I assume you didn't want this to turn into a political debate but politics are playing a huge role in it.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## sureshot006

Get some snap caps and practice squeezing. Might be a while


----------



## triplelunger

Ammoseek.com. 
You'll pay premium prices, though. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle

If you want that gun ...buy it now. You dont know whats coming up the pipeline with the Dems in control. Youll find ammo for it at some point. New guns should be bought soon. Couple on my list soon.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

d_rek said:


> Well I hadn’t considered the ammo shortage would persist into 2021 like it has and now it has me reconsidering a purchase I was about to make. I found a good deal on a tikka tx3 Hunter in .30-06 from a private party but there is almost nowhere to purchase .30-06 ammo either locally or online. Everywhere is out of stock or back ordered. And the retailers don’t know when stock will be available again.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the state of guns and ammo availability? Seems silly to buy a gun that I cannot shoot, or don’t know when I’ll be able to shoot. Kind of bummed because I am pretty excited about the gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


As a rifle looney, my other rifle looney friends and I have always spent too much on rifles and not enough on ammo, although plenty on both.

Does the rifle do something you want to do that can't be done just as well by some other rifle that you already have like shooting a deer at ~200 yards? The good deal on the tikka is only a good deal if you have a use for it. I have four .30-'06 rifles including two hunting rifles, so I couldn't find a need for another short of free. YMMV.

.30-'06 would be one of the first hunting rounds I expect to see available again, so don't let the chambering deter you.


----------



## d_rek

Tilden Hunter said:


> As a rifle looney, my other rifle looney friends and I have always spent too much on rifles and not enough on ammo, although plenty on both.
> 
> Does the rifle do something you want to do that can't be done just as well by some other rifle that you already have like shooting a deer at ~200 yards? The good deal on the tikka is only a good deal if you have a use for it. I have four .30-'06 rifles including two hunting rifles, so I couldn't find a need for another short of free. YMMV.
> 
> .30-'06 would be one of the first hunting rounds I expect to see available again, so don't let the chambering deter you.


It would be the first .30 cal I would own and would become a bit of a 'do all' medium-big game rifle for whitetail upto elk. I am wanting to go on some western trips to chase some different species and had settled on something in 30 cal. After many hours of scouring forums and websites for anecdote, opinion, and worse I settled on .30-06.


----------



## sureshot006

d_rek said:


> It would be the first .30 cal I would own and would become a bit of a 'do all' medium-big game rifle for whitetail upto elk. I am wanting to go on some western trips to chase some different species and had settled on something in 30 cal. After many hours of scouring forums and websites for anecdote, opinion, and worse I settled on .30-06.


You chose a nice rifle.


----------



## Lever4ever

Going with a popular round such as the 06, will more than likely see an increase in production faster than some less popular caliber options. Manufacturers I would think, would want to ramp up production for a caliber most sought after, than manufacturing a round that has marginal or specific sales market where they might end up sitting on them for a while. JMHO.

Buy-it, ammo will be available.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Tilden Hunter

Lever4ever said:


> Going with a popular round such as the 06, will more than likely see an increase in production faster than some less popular caliber options. Manufacturers I would think, would want to ramp up production for a caliber most sought after, than manufacturing a round that has marginal or specific sales market where they might end up sitting on them for a while. JMHO.
> 
> Buy-it, ammo will be available.


I'm not going to be holding my hand over any orifice waiting for 7x57, 303 Savage, 300 Savage, 303 British, 32 Winchester Special, 8x57, 350 Remington Magnum, nor 444 Marlin to show up again. Or even a good supply of reloading components.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It is easy to understand your concern. I’ve been on a mission to buy bucket list rifles. In the late summer I picked up a 30TC only because Hornady tooled up and made ammo for it earlier this year. I was able to find rounds for it online plus at Jays in Gaylord. I tested 3 different factor loads then was able to buy a case of the most accurate rounds. Hand loaders can not duplicate the speed of factory ammo since the Super Performance powder is not available. 

Buy the rifle when you can. 30-06 is easy to load if you can’t find ammo to your liking. Component should be easy to track down if that’s what it comes down to. Sooner or later gun shows will pop up all over the place once vaccinations become more common.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

All praise Jays in Gaylord. Even from here up near Marquette, it is one of the places to go if you really need it.


----------



## mjh4

I have enough 22lr's and 22mag rounds to last a lifetime but I'll be damned if I can find any 357 or 44mags anywhere. Looks like the 22's are going to get a work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lever4ever

Tilden Hunter said:


> I'm not going to be holding my hand over any orifice waiting for 7x57, 303 Savage, 300 Savage, 303 British, 32 Winchester Special, 8x57, 350 Remington Magnum, nor 444 Marlin to show up again. Or even a good supply of reloading components.


Try .358 Winchester, 2 rounds left, gonna be sitting for awhile.


----------



## baycountyhunter

d_rek said:


> Well I hadn’t considered the ammo shortage would persist into 2021 like it has and now it has me reconsidering a purchase I was about to make. I found a good deal on a tikka tx3 Hunter in .30-06 from a private party but there is almost nowhere to purchase .30-06 ammo either locally or online. Everywhere is out of stock or back ordered. And the retailers don’t know when stock will be available again.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the state of guns and ammo availability? Seems silly to buy a gun that I cannot shoot, or don’t know when I’ll be able to shoot. Kind of bummed because I am pretty excited about the gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I've got 30/06 that I could sell it depends what type you want. I was buying 30/06 in the past when I could but now I reload my own ammo I was buying factory just to get the damn casings but luckily last year Starline started making brass and now I'm set.


----------



## baycountyhunter

Lever4ever said:


> Try .358 Winchester, 2 rounds left, gonna be sitting for awhile.


I put an order in to get a Henry Long Ranger 6.5 creedmoor. When i was at the gun shop they had a nice used CZ 550 full stock in 6.5x55 it was so tempting to buy it at the time as I have same rifle in 30/06 and they are old world style close to the Mauser 98 but I have reloading stock for the creedmoor so I ordered the Henry instead. May take a year just to get the Henry.


----------



## Nostromo

d_rek said:


> It would be the first .30 cal I would own and would become a bit of a 'do all' medium-big game rifle for whitetail upto elk. I am wanting to go on some western trips to chase some different species and had settled on something in 30 cal. After many hours of scouring forums and websites for anecdote, opinion, and worse I settled on .30-06.


That's a really nice rifle. I would grab it if it's what you want. 
https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...-great-ammo-shortage-of-2020-when-will-it-end


----------



## Luv2hunteup

d_rek said:


> Well I hadn’t considered the ammo shortage would persist into 2021 like it has and now it has me reconsidering a purchase I was about to make. I found a good deal on a tikka tx3 Hunter in .30-06 from a private party but there is almost nowhere to purchase .30-06 ammo either locally or online. Everywhere is out of stock or back ordered. And the retailers don’t know when stock will be available again.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the state of guns and ammo availability? Seems silly to buy a gun that I cannot shoot, or don’t know when I’ll be able to shoot. Kind of bummed because I am pretty excited about the gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Found a variety of 30-06 ammo for you. No excuses now.

https://www.gunbroker.com/Ammunition/search?Keywords=30-06+ammo&Sort=13


----------



## Chromelander

I'm thinking ammo and reloading supplies will slowly become available again this summer. Just expect to pay through the ass for them. I doubt prices will ever go back down where they were. I started buying reloading equipment when I couldn't find any 450 bushmaster ammo after I bought a gun last month. But it doesn't do me any good when I can't find any primers to reload with so that plan is on hold till I can find some primers. oh you can buy them on gunbroker.com for a insane price. Screw that.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

baycountyhunter said:


> I put an order in to get a Henry Long Ranger 6.5 creedmoor. When i was at the gun shop they had a nice used CZ 550 full stock in 6.5x55 it was so tempting to buy it at the time as I have same rifle in 30/06 and they are old world style close to the Mauser 98 but I have reloading stock for the creedmoor so I ordered the Henry instead. May take a year just to get the Henry.


That CZ would be hard to pass up.


----------



## bowhunter426

Luv2hunteup said:


> Found a variety of 30-06 ammo for you. No excuses now.
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/Ammunition/search?Keywords=30-06+ammo&Sort=13


I prefer not to be part of the problem and pay exorbitant prices. People tried doing this with hand sanitizer and it was price gouging


----------



## Lazy-J

9mm Hi-Power said:


> The same as yours - nothing around, anywhere. My local Wal-Mart has had two boxes of .222 Remington for about a month and that's it except for a scattering of .410/28 ga. shells. There is no rationale expectation for this to get any better in the foreseeable future and I suspect it will get only worse because , anti-2nd. Amendment advocates are getting more and more ginned up for their anti-gun agenda following the 2016 election. If you reload you might be a little better off but not much mostly because of primers. I know this isn't a political forum but recent elections and the resultant calls for more and more gun control are a major but not the only part of it. Those of you who are wailing about not being able to find any ammo for a rifle, shotgun or handgun you have or want to buy but voted democrat ...you're reaping what you've sown. I assume you didn't want this to turn into a political debate but politics are playing a huge role in it.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


As many members have noted, we have and likely will experience this shortage every 4 years. If you choose to place the blame solely on politics you are entitled to that opinion. However, this is not the political forum. You may want to watch a few YouTube videos from the CEO's of ammo manufacturers for a better understanding.


----------



## d_rek

Tilden Hunter said:


> That CZ would be hard to pass up.


I love my cz452 in 22mag. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Chromelander said:


> I'm thinking ammo and reloading supplies will slowly become available again this summer. Just expect to pay through the ass for them. I doubt prices will ever go back down where they were. I started buying reloading equipment when I couldn't find any 450 bushmaster ammo after I bought a gun last month. But it doesn't do me any good when I can't find any primers to reload with so that plan is on hold till I can find some primers. oh you can buy them on gunbroker.com for a insane price. Screw that.


I’m not saying it will be available in your price range but they do pop up on auction sites.
https://bid.sslfirearms.com/lots#YX...vbl09YWxsJmxvdFttaWxlX3JhZGl1c109MjUmcGFnZT0x

I got lucky and picked up a 1,000 Remington 7-1/2 primers from a mom and pop combination liquor store/sporting section in the summer. I was surprised to find them but they were new stock, I was happy to pay $40 plus tax since it saved me gas money from driving all over the NLP. Now if Sierra would get Barnes up and running I’d be happy to over pay for some .451” bullets.

Randy’s had a 1,500# pallet of Hornady products delivered about a week prior to Christmas. Maybe they still have stock left.


----------



## FullQuiver

Luv2hunteup said:


> I got lucky and picked up a 1,000 Remington 7-1/2 primers from a mom and pop combination liquor store/sporting section in the summer.


I wouldn't plan on getting any more of those in the future. I received an email from Remington forwarded from a supplier that they will no longer be selling reloading components under their brand.. This stinks as the 7 1/2's were my favorite small rifle primers..


----------



## big buck 75

Is the ammo thing simply supply and demand, hoarding or what. I seen one video, I think from federal. They said they are making and shipping ammo, but I don’t see it showing up on store shelves or available on line.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Given my experiences and recollections of what happened during the last Democratic administration win, I think your probably looking at 2 years minimum, before you see any "consistency" in ammo supply at most retailers. Even then, prices will remain high, until the supply catches up to and surpasses demand. 

Given the typically "anti-firearms", stance of the party currently in power, and the likelihood of a steady parade of legislation aimed at "controlling" firearms, I feel its quite plausible to think that the current situation in regards to both supply and prices may be the "new normal", for longer than many might think. 

Hopefully I'm wrong......

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

BigWoods Bob said:


> Given my experiences and recollections of what happened during the last Democratic administration win, I think your probably looking at 2 years minimum, before you see any "consistency" in ammo supply at most retailers. Even then, prices will remain high, until the supply catches up to and surpasses demand.
> 
> Given the typically "anti-firearms", stance of the party currently in power, and the likelihood of a steady parade of legislation aimed at "controlling" firearms, I feel its quite plausible to think that the current situation in regards to both supply and prices may be the "new normal", for longer than many might think.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong......
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app




9mm Hi-Power


----------



## d_rek

Well you all convinced me to snap up the rifle. I figure between the price and current availability I’m getting a deal, and I’ll worry about ammo as it becomes available. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Luv2hunteup

FullQuiver said:


> I wouldn't plan on getting any more of those in the future. I received an email from Remington forwarded from a supplier that they will no longer be selling reloading components under their brand.. This stinks as the 7 1/2's were my favorite small rifle primers..


Once burned once learned. Those that do not learn from history are bound to repeat it.










Buy things when they are available not just you need them.


----------



## baycountyhunter

d_rek said:


> Well you all convinced me to snap up the rifle. I figure between the price and current availability I’m getting a deal, and I’ll worry about ammo as it becomes available.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I have Winchester Extreme Points some Winchester Ballistic Silver tips some Vortx coppers and a few others I would have to look I am now a reloader so I will be getting rid of the factory stuff. The only ones I will keep is my Norma factory ammo. I want the Norma premium quality shell cases so no sell of any Norma ammo as the Oryx bullet is incredible on deer besides the quality of the casing.


----------



## baycountyhunter

Luv2hunteup said:


> Once burned once learned. Those that do not learn from history are bound to repeat it.
> 
> View attachment 628969
> 
> 
> Buy things when they are available not just you need them.


Look at Albrecht Auctions at what they sold for you got about $1000 primers right now. 
https://bidnow.us/auctions/230/1?category_id=25
1000 CCI small rifle primers sold for $188.


----------



## d_rek

baycountyhunter said:


> I have Winchester Extreme Points some Winchester Ballistic Silver tips some Vortx coppers and a few others I would have to look I am now a reloader so I will be getting rid of the factory stuff. The only ones I will keep is my Norma factory ammo. I want the Norma premium quality shell cases so no sell of any Norma ammo as the Oryx bullet is incredible on deer besides the quality of the casing.


Ok I’ll keep that in mind. I’ll send you a PM. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Luv2hunteup

baycountyhunter said:


> Look at Albrecht Auctions at what they sold for you got about $1000 primers right now.
> https://bidnow.us/auctions/230/1?category_id=25
> 1000 CCI small rifle primers sold for $188.


Not for sale for at even twice the price. This will get me by. The Federal AR match are all that’s left from a case.


----------



## baycountyhunter

Luv2hunteup said:


> Not for sale for at even twice the price. This will get me by. The Federal AR match are all that’s left from a case.


Prices will be resetting higher when supplies come back. This time last year 1000 primers would cost you between $27 to $40 for a 1000. I expect it will be $40 to $60 after everything calms own until the next shock takes prices even higher. I have the Federal Match same as you that I bought a 1000 of last year at the time I think the were $40 online and I had bought 5000 Federal 215M primers.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

A little history lesson from the recent past sales.

https://bid.sslfirearms.com/lots#YX...3RbbWlsZV9yYWRpdXNdPTI1JmxvdFtzdGF0dXNdPWFsbA..


----------



## Chessieman

I just payed double for two boxes of .450 Hornady then when I bought the rife new. Desperately need them for the new scope, oh well, supply and demand. :yikes:


----------



## d_rek

I'm seeing 20rnds of .30-06 for $45-60 box... ouch. Anyone know what the price per round was previously? $2.50-3.00/rnd seems excessively high?


----------



## sureshot006

d_rek said:


> I'm seeing 20rnds of .30-06 for $45-60 box... ouch. Anyone know what the price per round was previously? $2.50-3.00/rnd seems excessively high?


Dunno about everything else but remember core lokt was $18-20/box


----------



## bowhunter426

d_rek said:


> I'm seeing 20rnds of .30-06 for $45-60 box... ouch. Anyone know what the price per round was previously? $2.50-3.00/rnd seems excessively high?


In 2010 I paid $19.99 for a box of 180 grain corelocks. I remember thinking at the time it was stupid expensive.


----------



## Big Hoss

d_rek said:


> I'm seeing 20rnds of .30-06 for $45-60 box... ouch. Anyone know what the price per round was previously? $2.50-3.00/rnd seems excessively high?


You think that's crazy, I stocked up on .50ae rounds a year ago. Just for fun I checked ammoseek recently.
$5 a round new factory ammo/ $2.40 for factory reloads.
Prices are stoopid right now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## baycountyhunter

Big Hoss said:


> You think that's crazy, I stocked up on .50ae rounds a year ago. Just for fun I checked ammoseek recently.
> $5 a round new factory ammo/ $2.40 for factory reloads.
> Prices are stoopid right now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


30/30 ammo costs more than .338wm. I can buy .338WM or 9.3x62 ammo for less than the popular cartridges. Looks like the big bruisers are less in demand.


----------



## baycountyhunter

Midway USA has Federal Power shock ammo in both 30/06 and .270 for $26.99


----------



## JVoutdoors

gotta check the search sites daily if you can. yesterday no .38 special for less than $4 rnd (HP) stuff. Today can get fmj for less than a buck. I watch it every day for months and seems the supply of .22 is up but prices still high.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Started prepping 250 pieces of 450 BM that I received this afternoon. Inspected and flash hole prepped so a few steps left to go. No hurry since my rifle build is on hold due to lost barrel shipment.


----------



## d_rek

baycountyhunter said:


> Midway USA has Federal Power shock ammo in both 30/06 and .270 for $26.99


Honestly don’t advertise. It just goes quicker that way. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## sgc

Just bought a case (250 shells) of 12 ga. Federal shells at Dunhams for $79.99 if anyone is interested. 2 3/4, 7.5 shot; I bought for some clay shooting. They also had 8 shot 20 ga. shells for $7.99 and $9.99 a box. They seemed to have quite a bit of 7.62 there, too, but dont remember the price.


----------



## baycountyhunter

d_rek said:


> Honestly don’t advertise. It just goes quicker that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Already sold out Midway has a notify me button you can click so they probably emailed their customers that ammo was in stock and got wiped out from them quickly.

I don't need any of it just giving a chance to people that may not know it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

baycountyhunter said:


> Already sold out Midway has a notify me button you can click so they probably emailed their customers that ammo was in stock and got wiped out from them quickly.
> 
> I don't need any of it just giving a chance to people that may not know it.


Great option for those that act quickly. I was able to order 450 Bushmaster dies within minutes of receiving the notification. They have already been received and cleaned.


----------



## d_rek

baycountyhunter said:


> Already sold out Midway has a notify me button you can click so they probably emailed their customers that ammo was in stock and got wiped out from them quickly.
> 
> I don't need any of it just giving a chance to people that may not know it.


I'm subscribed to several brands already just didn't get that one.


----------



## kappa8

sgc said:


> Just bought a case (250 shells) of 12 ga. Federal shells at Dunhams for $79.99 if anyone is interested. 2 3/4, 7.5 shot; I bought for some clay shooting. They also had 8 shot 20 ga. shells for $7.99 and $9.99 a box. They seemed to have quite a bit of 7.62 there, too, but dont remember the price.


The ONLY thing available at retailers is scattergun ammo. Everything else on shelves is either 1) cleaned out, 2) stoopidly priced, or 3) esoteric calibers which nobody wants (cuz those shooters are handloading). My suspicion is every retailer's minimum wage workers are getting paid under-the-table by customers offering a bounty if they're notified when ammo is delivered but not-yet shelved.


----------



## sgc

kappa8 said:


> The ONLY thing available at retailers is scattergun ammo. Everything else on shelves is either 1) cleaned out, 2) stoopidly priced, or 3) esoteric calibers which nobody wants (cuz those shooters are handloading). My suspicion is every retailer's minimum wage workers are getting paid under-the-table by customers offering a bounty if they're notified when ammo is delivered but not-yet shelved.


I'm not so sure shotgun amo is that available. The Dunhams I was at up north didnt have any. The two websites i went to both said they were "out".


----------



## Luv2hunteup

sgc said:


> I'm not so sure shotgun amo is that available. The Dunhams I was at up north didnt have any. The two websites i went to both said they were "out".


Walmart in Cheboygan had shotgun shells yesterday afternoon but that was it.


----------



## d_rek

Everywhere I have been to seems to be flush with 12 gauge target loads. I also saw a fair amount of turkey loads on the shelves as well. Fortunately for me I have several hundred rounds of target loads because I bought a couple boxes of 500 shells for 50 bucks apiece a few years ago and at the rate I’m going through them I’ll probably have them the rest of my life.


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Thirty pointer said:


> IMO ammo will stay scarce for some time with uncertainty about gun legislation in the future


Yep, I agree. For maybe the next four years...?


----------



## Cjoform

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Yep, I agree. For maybe the next four years...?


For sure. Whats going on now with shortages will only have the flames fanned with every gun controll bill submitted. Especially if any of those incoming bills become law.


----------



## sgc

Keep contributing to the NRA. If you dont belong, join now.


----------



## Truenorth Jackpine Savage

Buy the rifle,30-06 ammo is available, if you look in right places,saw at both Dunhams & Walmart this week,also gun shows restarting this weekend, in Houghton Lake,St.Ignace in Feb,Birch Run & Kalkaska, in Mar. Masks & cash required!


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

sgc said:


> Keep contributing to the NRA. If you dont belong, join now.


Let's see what happens to them, they filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy today.


----------



## Big Hoss

sgc said:


> Keep contributing to the NRA. If you dont belong, join now.


They just filed bankruptcy. Something about miss managing 65 million over a 3 year period. Also relocating to Texas.

If that was my money, I wouldn't be happy.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cjoform

Yea unfortunately the NRA hasnt been the front line of gun ownership for a while. I am a GOA member and MGO member. None of them are perfect but the NRA destroyed itself and in my opinion squandered millions. Google wayne lapierres suit budget.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

d_rek said:


> I'm seeing 20rnds of .30-06 for $45-60 box... ouch. Anyone know what the price per round was previously? $2.50-3.00/rnd seems excessively high?


Bought a box of Corelokt last year from Dunham's for $17.99. Think I'm going to have to re-chamber one of my .30-06 for .300 win mag, seems like ammo for that caliber is much easier to find.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> Dunno about everything else but remember core lokt was $18-20/box


I remember them beeing 9.99 at any meijer or kmart during the early 2000's


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I remember them beeing 9.99 at any meijer or kmart during the early 2000's


I think that's what they were on rebate.


----------



## jatc

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Bought a box of Corelokt last year from Dunham's for $17.99. Think I'm going to have to re-chamber one of my .30-06 for .300 win mag, seems like ammo for that caliber is much easier to find.


Nah... just push REALLY hard on the bolt and you can stuff that magnum case in there!


----------



## junkman

Buy it!This is not going to last forever.Heck maybe even try to get a better price seeing as how you can't get ammo.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Stopped into Dunham’s in TC today. Virtual nothing in stock. Some 12 and 20 gauge and a few boxes of odd ball calibers but other than that nothing. Got about nine months before rifle season to find some .35 Remington. Sucks....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Boardman Brookies said:


> Stopped into Dunham’s in TC today. Virtual nothing in stock. Some 12 and 20 gauge and a few boxes of odd ball calibers but other than that nothing. Got about nine months before rifle season to find some .35 Remington. Sucks....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So I guess that 35 Remington isn't odd ball. No worries mate, I have and use that one myself.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Ammo is getting more scarce as times go by. Manufactures are at full capacity filling every order they possibly can. Chances are slim that they will retool for a different caliber while they can’t stockpile what they are producing. Good luck.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Tilden Hunter said:


> So I guess that 35 Remington isn't odd ball. No worries mate, I have and use that one myself.


I think falls somewhere in the middle. I several guys, myself included, that use that round for deer hunting. There were a few boxes on the shelves (literally like 6) that I never heard of. There was about a dozen or so .308 but I do not own anything that is chambered in that. Just looked at gunbroker. Yikes. Not that desperate...yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mole Hill

Looking back all these years being a NRA member from a NRA family we were fortunate to prepare decades before the crisis of shortages. This has been growing for years and the NRA has been trying to warn us. It shouldn't be a suprising unless your new or didn't come from a gun shooting family. Looking at the prices now I feel my lifetime membership was free. It's like all ammo became a .351 Winchester round.


----------



## d_rek

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ammo is getting more scarce as times go by. Manufactures are at full capacity filling every order they possibly can. Chances are slim that they will retool for a different caliber while they can’t stockpile what they are producing. Good luck.


I’m seeing slow but steady increase on shelves. Granted it’s mostly 12ga and some oddball sizes but it seems to be getting better. I would say another 6mos and you should be able to find ammo from online retailers with relative ease. Now as for price... yikes. 

And the online classifieds prices... double yikes. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## kappa8

d_rek said:


> I’m seeing slow but steady increase on shelves. Granted it’s mostly 12ga and some oddball sizes but it seems to be getting better.


The only thing I'm seeing on shelves are turkey loads. Guessing ammo makers are focused on feeding their customers based on season. Why make 35 Whelen or 30-06 when those won't be "in season" for another 6-8 months.


----------



## brookie1

Most likely it will be years before we are anywhere close to ammo availability similar to what we had a year or two back. There were similar shortages after Sandy Hook. I remember backordering a case of mini-mag 22lr from MidwayUSA in 2013 and it finally showed up in 2015.


----------



## kappa8

Anybody know where to find a breakdown, by caliber, for ammunition production (or should I say sales, since alot comes from overseas)? Would be very interesting to see what could be considered "exotic" calibers by sales volumes.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

d_rek said:


> I’m seeing slow but steady increase on shelves. Granted it’s mostly 12ga and some oddball sizes but it seems to be getting better. I would say another 6mos and you should be able to find ammo from online retailers with relative ease. Now as for price... yikes.
> 
> And the online classifieds prices... double yikes.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I think a lot of that is a function of guys saying "why bother". The market for ammo is just so insane right now.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I downloaded the AmmoSeek app and in the last 48 hours I was able to find the .35 rem I wanted, 9mm, 30-06 and .270. All at semi normal prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker

Some people are buying stupid and some picked up some a few months ago. I know 1 guy who went to buy some buckshot and since there were 15 boxes on the shelf he bought them all. When asked what he planned to do with all of them he said sell them when the price goes up. Is there a big market for oo buck?


----------



## baycountyhunter

Martin Looker said:


> Some people are buying stupid and some picked up some a few months ago. I know 1 guy who went to buy some buckshot and since there were 15 boxes on the shelf he bought them all. When asked what he planned to do with all of them he said sell them when the price goes up. Is there a big market for oo buck?


A lot of people bought shotguns for self defense can't go wrong with buckshot.


----------



## Martin Looker

I have a shotgun loaded with buckshot but I certainly don't have a use for 15 boxes


----------



## Mole Hill

Can anyone tell me how many rounds of ammo you should have for each gun? Can anyone tell me how many guns I should have in the first place? If you weren't prepared I hope your family, friends, neighbors, or people you get to know were prepared and willing to help out when the time arrives. I still live in the greatest country and would like it to stay that way until my Lord calls me home.


----------



## Nick Adams

Mole Hill said:


> Can anyone tell me how many rounds of ammo you should have for each gun? Can anyone tell me how many guns I should have in the first place?


One, maybe two, guns for each type of event you want to participate in.
i.e.
Trap
Skeet
Sporting Clays
Traditional Muzzleloader
Black Powder Cartridge Rifle
Service Rifle High Power
F Class
Palma
Biathalon
Metallic Silhouette
1/10 scale Metallic Silhouette (22lr)
Bullseye Pistol
Bullseye Rifle/Position shooting
IPSC
IDPA
Cowboy Action (3 or 4 guns required)
Small Game Season
Duck Season
Upland Bird Season
Deer Season
Whatever you think you might need for a big game hunt out West, in Alaska or Africa
etc.

Then enough ammo on hand to get you through the next event, or season, as the case may be.

-na


----------



## Mole Hill

Nick Adams said:


> One, maybe two, guns for each type of event you want to participate in.
> i.e.
> Trap
> Skeet
> Sporting Clays
> Traditional Muzzleloader
> Black Powder Cartridge Rifle
> Service Rifle High Power
> F Class
> Palma
> Biathalon
> Metallic Silhouette
> 1/10 scale Metallic Silhouette (22lr)
> Bullseye Pistol
> Bullseye Rifle/Position shooting
> IPSC
> IDPA
> Cowboy Action (3 or 4 guns required)
> Small Game Season
> Duck Season
> Upland Bird Season
> Deer Season
> Whatever you think you might need for a big game hunt out West, in Alaska or Africa
> etc.
> 
> Then enough ammo on hand to get you through the next event, or season, as the case may be.
> 
> -na


Wow! Not what I expected to hear. I guess I'll have to get busy selling some I over bought!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Interesting decisions for sure right now. 

When I graduated college years ago my parents bought me a Browning A-bolt in .270 wsm. It was a new round fresh to the market. Back then it was hard to find shells for. I can remember cringing over the price of a box of shells back then as a broke new graduate. Now...looks like $55 a box or so for Silvertips. 

My son has taken an interest in shooting shotguns. Bought a used Mec 600 JR setup to reload 20 gauge last year before the crunch hit but never did anything with it. Through the generosity of others I'm slowly lining up everything I need to reload for him. Kid can burn through a case of shells in a weekend at Granny and Gramps. Hard to tell him "no" when it gets him off the xBox.


----------



## Waif

Left the varied ammo alone , prices are up for sure ,but won a bid on another rifle.
Reviewing recent auctions a gun sold I have a mate to , for over five times what I paid for it years ago. Got me debating about thinning the herd.
One in the stable has appreciated enough and I'll part with and should still come out well ahead enough to cover tonight's buy.
And ...I have over 900 rounds for it. (That's the main reason I've been hanging on to the other....)
Maybe toss a couple boxes in with the one to part with .

A new shop I stopped at looked like they sell on consignment.
And said they sell certain stuff as fast as they can get ahold of it.
I'll have to run it by them and see what value they have vs my own estimate.
The used stuff I glanced at they certainly were not giving away.


----------



## syonker

Mother Hubbard at Jay’s.

Took a ride up to the Clare store this AM looking for 12ga & 20ga Winchester longbeard XR rounds.

1 box of 12ga #4s & no 20ga.









Next on my list was 100gr .243 rounds-nada there too.


----------



## justgettinstarted

BumpRacerX said:


> Interesting decisions for sure right now.
> 
> When I graduated college years ago my parents bought me a Browning A-bolt in .270 wsm. It was a new round fresh to the market. Back then it was hard to find shells for. I can remember cringing over the price of a box of shells back then as a broke new graduate. Now...looks like $55 a box or so for Silvertips.
> 
> My son has taken an interest in shooting shotguns. Bought a used Mec 600 JR setup to reload 20 gauge last year before the crunch hit but never did anything with it. Through the generosity of others I'm slowly lining up everything I need to reload for him. Kid can burn through a case of shells in a weekend at Granny and Gramps. Hard to tell him "no" when it gets him off the xBox.


Pm me if you need anything I use to reload 20 but haven't in a few years and have a little of everything. Just can't help with powder.

Sent from my LML211BL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kappa8

syonker said:


> Took a ride up to the Clare store this AM looking for 12ga & 20ga Winchester longbeard XR rounds.


Fortunately I've always kept stocked-up, but I do have two boxes of Longbeard XR if anyone's looking for 3.5" shells (see listing in Ammo For Sale).

Firearms are approaching similar scarcities for popular gauges and calibers. I believe the primary reason there isn't a bigger dearth of rifles & shotguns is pricing; many are priced well above MSRP. I just bought a Savage Axis II in 350 Legend at Vance Outdoors for $429 on sale (yes! normally $469) but had to drive near "that school down there" to pickup. Yesterday at gunshow in Jackson exact same rifle was priced $629 on vendor's table!

Tighten your belts, folks. It's gonna get worse before it gets better. And if current administration succeeds expanding background checks between private citizens, it will stay worse. Get your boats seaworthy!


----------



## Wild Thing

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Bought a box of Corelokt last year from Dunham's for $17.99. Think I'm going to have to re-chamber one of my .30-06 for .300 win mag, seems like ammo for that caliber is much easier to find.


could be .., but you won’t find any 300 win mag ammo for $17.99 😀


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Wild Thing said:


> could be .., but you won’t find any 300 win mag ammo for $17.99 😀


At this point my standards have gone from "cheap and available" to just "available."


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Wild Thing said:


> could be .., but you won’t find any 300 win mag ammo for $17.99 😀


Sure you will in the new 3 pack size.


----------



## kroppe

I was in Walmart today - zero ammo of any description. What's up with that? Is Walmart not stocking ammo by choice? My LGS is loaded, pardon the pun, with ammo of nearly all sizes and shapes.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Ive been trying to get a case of target load to break some clays with the wife, what a joke. This is getting outrageous.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Trunkslammer said:


> Ive been trying to get a case of target load to break some clays with the wife, what a joke. This is getting outrageous.


It's nuts. I paid through the nose for a couple flats to be shipped to me for our family clays day Easter Sunday. 

My local sport shop is asking me to sell them shells. Nope...It's like wacky world.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Im annoyed! This is starting to not make any sense. TP is fully stocked, why isn’t basic ammo?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Trunkslammer said:


> Im annoyed! This is starting to not make any sense. TP is fully stocked, why isn’t basic ammo?



Demand has been growing annually for years. Remington going bankrupt last year did not help matters any.


----------

